# Growing C. Lingua emersed



## captain_bu (Dec 13, 2007)

I have a C. Lingua plant that has been in my 50 gallon tank for a few months now and while it hasn't melted or died off hasn't grown at all either. Probably a combination of having an inert substrate and no CO2 injection. I use Excel and dose EI, 2.6 wpg PC lighting. Water here is fairly hard, pH usually sits around 7.3-7.4. I am thinking of trying to grow this plant emersed for a while and then when I get my CO2 rig try again. Couple of questions.

How big a pot and what type of soil. I have seen 3/4 topsoil and 1/4 peat, with crushed eggshell suggested for submersed growth. Is this a good mix for emersed too?

How much light and humidity does it need and will there be a transition period where it essentially dies back. I am pretty sure the plant I bought had been grown emersed and it doesn't appear to have transitioned in the months it has been in my tank. The C. Pontederiifolia I planted in the tank at the same time transitioned and is doing really well. Lots of new (beautiful looking) leaves and a daughter plant doing well also.

How about ferts? Jobes plant sticks or similar?

Any suggestions would be welcomed!

Thanks
Steve


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Patience. LOTS of patience. This one is really slow.


----------

